# Animated Avatar.  Help, Please.



## *amy* (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi.  The message I received, was something like - no animation allowed?  The size was small enough (I think) & it's a jpg.  Wha' happened?  TIA


----------



## GB (Jun 24, 2007)

Was the avatar you were trying to load animated?


----------



## *amy* (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes. I tried several different jpgs. This is one of them.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## GB (Jun 24, 2007)

amy123 said:
			
		

> The message I received, was something like - *no animation allowed*


I think you answered your own question.


----------



## *amy* (Jun 24, 2007)

I noticed several members have avatars with things moving around  . Wondered how you do it? TIA

This one might be too large?

http://imageshack.us


----------



## GB (Jun 24, 2007)

Those were in place before the site was updated. After the update no new animated avatars were allowed.


----------



## *amy* (Jun 24, 2007)

Okie Dokie.  Thank you.


----------



## GB (Jun 24, 2007)

You're welcome


----------

